# anybody? please!!



## MADEINFLA (Feb 16, 2010)

I currently lease property in harris county but i would like to get alittle closer to home.can anybody tell me how the deer hunting is in calhoun county near edison?


----------



## Defcon15 (Feb 18, 2010)

The area has the potential to be great but it all depends on who your neighbors are and what their hunting practices are. There are plenty of crops to provide nutrition but you need to make sure your neighbors aren't shooting everything that walks to ensure that you will see a lot of/high quality deer.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 18, 2010)

Hunted in Calhoun County for years and loved it. We hunted in the Arlington area. Plenty of deer and a good amount of big deer. There is a lease available in Calhoun County listed in the Leases forum, might want to check that out.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 18, 2010)

Here is the link to that lease I was refering to. It just happens to be in the Edison area.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=490273


----------



## muddfoot (Feb 25, 2010)

We have a club in Telfair.Co. about 5 hours from Orlando and the hunting is GREAT!!


----------

